# Feeding Issues



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I know some members have, and as far as I've looked into it, it is actually a good food. If he's eating it and liking it, keep it up 

Is Freshpet approved and recommended by veterinarians?
All our recipes are rigorously formulated and approved by Dr. Gerardo Perez-Camargo, our resident veterinarian and Head of R&D, who holds a PhD in Applied Biochemistry and Food Science. Designed to be nutritionally balanced, our recipes either meet or surpass both AAFCO and WSAVA guidelines.
We’re also proud to have established the Freshpet Nutrition Council, a group of board-certified DVMs, DVNs, DACVNs and PhDs who guide, supervise and validate our research.

Freshpet FAQs | Info on our food, including pet food ingredients


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

If he’s liking it, digesting it, not showing signs of allergic discomfort, and gaining weight appropriately? I’d give it two thumbs up!


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Thank you. I was getting quite concerned as he wasn’t gaining weight to speak of and I know he wasn’t eating enough no matter how hard I tried. The vet said he was on the thinner side but not underweight but I think he was on road to become too thin. He loves the Fresh Pet, both the rolls and the mix. He snarfs it right up as soon as I put the bowl down. 😊I can see no allergy issues and his poops are perfect! The canned made for softer poo and even with the canned he wasn’t eating enough. I am SO relieved. Hoping things continue to go well.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I’m feeding Theo Fresh Pet puppy food. I don’t know why you think “it’s not the highest end food”. 

Theo is a typical skinny poodle puppy but he’s also an oversized minipoo who is very active, bright, happy, easy to train and healthy. It’s been a good choice for us .

It’s one of the rare puppy foods I could find without legumes so my older minipoo is safe to steal some occasionally without getting sick.

There seems to be an endless supply of dog food so I’m sure you’ll be able to find one that you feel comfortable feeding your puppy and your puppy enjoys eating.


----------



## Yellow (Sep 24, 2018)

Prepared Raw is what I fed my puppy who was weaned on raw. there is OC Raw, Cure, and Small Batch. I use Fresh Pet for training treats


----------



## ShopGirlNY152 (Jul 4, 2021)

I've been having some trouble with Rufus eating consistently. He won't eat kibble and is picky about the kind of wet food I've tried for him. We tried the freshpet chicken roll and he gobbled it but then he stopped wanting it after a few days. I have tried multiple types of dry and wet foods, most recently Blue Buffalo. He won't touch it. I'm at a loss 🤦‍♀️.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

We just boil chicken in the instant pot... It's cheaper per pound then kibble. The joy is that we, the humans, always have chicken stock on hand to cook rice in or for soups. It's a win win in my book.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Skylar said:


> I’m feeding Theo Fresh Pet puppy food. I don’t know why you think “it’s not the highest end food”.
> 
> Theo is a typical skinny poodle puppy but he’s also an oversized minipoo who is very active, bright, happy, easy to train and healthy. It’s been a good choice for us .
> 
> ...


It’s called reading too much on the
Internet. LOL! There are a lot of good reviews but like so many things, lots of negative stuff too. Dog Food Advisor gives it an average rating. There are so many choices and each dog really is different.

Joey loves it though so, as long as he loves it and does well on it, we will continue feed the Fresh Pet.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Spottytoes said:


> Dog Food Advisor gives it an average rating. There are so many choices and each dog really is different.


Dog food advisor gave the Freshpet food I feed Theo a 5 out of 5. You can’t get a higher rating,


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Skylar said:


> Dog food advisor gave the Freshpet food I feed Theo a 5 out of 5. You can’t get a higher rating,


Which one do you use? There are different formulations. Thank you. 😊


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

A little update. With the new Freshpet food along with toppers, Joey has been consistently eating like a champ! He’s also much more food motivated now so I feel like training is going a lot better too. I also think there were other factors, his shots and teething. He is in full teething mode now. The soft Freshpet, I’m sure is easier on the gums. No digestive issues either. 
I am mixing in meat toppers just because he likes it and for variety. He’s eating very well and enthusiastically and on a nice schedule.
I am so relieved to see him really enjoying his food and visibly growing.😊


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Another update. Joey loves food and loves his kibble and he is very food motivated! 😊


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Poodles (and other breeds, too) can go through periods of not eating all that enthusiastically. That said, in over 50 years of raising poodles I have never had one starve itself! Another thought is that most dog food companies give the "amount to feed" as more than most dogs usually eat. So if your dog does not eat as much as you expect, just chill out! 

Many poodles will stay lean all their lives. This is not a problem unless you are showing in conformation. That said, I did have one judge comment "Don't you think two rolls of fat in front of the tail is a bit much?!" That particular standard poodle bitch, unlike most, just loved to eat and tended to be overweight all her life.

As long as there are no indentations between the ribs, your dog is just fine.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Johanna said:


> Poodles (and other breeds, too) can go through periods of not eating all that enthusiastically. That said, in over 50 years of raising poodles I have never had one starve itself! Another thought is that most dog food companies give the "amount to feed" as more than most dogs usually eat. So if your dog does not eat as much as you expect, just chill out!
> 
> Many poodles will stay lean all their lives. This is not a problem unless you are showing in conformation. That said, I did have one judge comment "Don't you think two rolls of fat in front of the tail is a bit much?!" That particular standard poodle bitch, unlike most, just loved to eat and tended to be overweight all her life.
> 
> As long as there are no indentations between the ribs, your dog is just fine.


Thank you for your input. I totally agree with you. I was very concerned those first couple of weeks though because Joey seriously was not eating enough, to the point that he was quickly going to become too thin. I could feel his hip bones too much. He was growing quickly but not gaining any weight at all. Not an ounce. I was also going back to work and it was important that I get him on a good feeding regimen. It did not feel good to go to work without him eating, which was what was happening. We would put kibble in his crate as well and it would still be there when we got home. The treat dispensers were of no interest to him at that time. He loves them now. We could barely get one small meal in him each day. As he was a small puppy I was genuinely concerned when he wouldn’t eat much of anything over 24 hour period. I did not feel confident to do raw or home cooked with a growing puppy.

Anyway, I just wanted to share that after all that concern, and then a season of eating the soft Fresh Pet, that he is now happily eating kibble and any food/treats we offer. He loves food now. He is still quite lean and ribby, a good thing, but not to the point I’m concerned. Everything looks good and there are no worries now about his food or his weight for which I am happy! 😊


----------



## X skully X (Nov 21, 2021)

I feed my small dogs the fresh pet for small breeds. I couldn’t find any local that specifically stated “puppy” so I’ve been using the blue Buffalo wet food for my spoo pup. I feed dry kibble mostly but it’s nice to give everyone a tasty breakfast, wish I found fresh pet for the puppy though! Glad Joey is eating and enjoying eating now! Gosh how our pets make us worry sometimes yeah?


----------

